
Facebook is using smartphones to listen to what people say - sev
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/facebook-using-people-s-phones-to-listen-in-on-what-they-re-saying-claims-professor-a7057526.html
======
pboutros
Who keeps posting this? This gets debunked every single time.

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10360761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10360761)

